# WTB Hetchins curley stay 58cm



## johnnybentwrench (May 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I thought I would try here too. I am looking for a Hetchins curley stay built when the family was still making them, However I would consider another Bob Jackson built one. I had to part with mine and wish I had not. Thanks, John


----------



## chughes1 (May 20, 2015)

Hi John
I have a Hetchins Curley Spider. I'm not sure of the age. I believe it's end of the 70's beginning of the 80's but I could be wrong. I'ts a 58 cm ( I believe) beautiful bike. All ready to ride ( I'm a V-CC member) Let me know. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2015)

chughes1 said:


> Hi John
> I have a Hetchins Curley Spider. I'm not sure of the age. I believe it's end of the 70's beginning of the 80's but I could be wrong. I'ts a 58 cm ( I believe) beautiful bike. All ready to ride ( I'm a V-CC member) Let me know. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma



do you have a camera?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 20, 2015)

chughes1 said:


> Hi John
> I have a Hetchins Curley Spider. I'm not sure of the age. I believe it's end of the 70's beginning of the 80's but I could be wrong. I'ts a 58 cm ( I believe) beautiful bike. All ready to ride ( I'm a V-CC member) Let me know. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma




Chuck, I sent you my email and phone # John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Bicycle. I am still looking. I have a 1915 Racycle to trade plus cash. John


----------

